# What bike part would you mistake this for?



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 23, 2017)

I haven't seen this part on any bike before or any part that looks like this. How could you mistake it for something you would need? Read the full add. 
I


 https://chambana.craigslist.org/atq/6098705617.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe a shifter?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2017)

condition: excellent
make / manufacturer: Unknown
model name / number: E(rod)ic

more ads by this user

6" slightly curved hardwood shaft, with a 2" bulbous lead head; all of it highly polished to a silky smooth finish; the function is obvious, the date more uncertain. It must be over 100 years old, but I feel could be a century further back still. It is a magnificent piece of antique erotica, and I believe completely unique. I bought it at a garage sale thinking it was for my bike but it turned out I was wrong. Willing to negotiate price!


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 23, 2017)

of course this begs the question... was this the **first** time he bought something he thought was for his bike but turned out he was wrong ? 
:eek:


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 24, 2017)

I call BS on him thinking it was for his bike! If you click on the "more ads by this user" link, he has this other ad posted:
https://chambana.craigslist.org/clo/6098716692.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I call BS on him thinking it was for his bike! If you click on the "more ads by this user" link, he has this other ad posted:
> https://chambana.craigslist.org/clo/6098716692.html



Looks like another bike related item to me.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2017)

primitive tongue depressor. Lead poisoning version.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> primitive tongue depressor. Lead poisoning version.



A lil lead is good for you. Builds character.


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 24, 2017)

maybe when he originally indicated "bike" item, this is what he was referring to ?


----------



## John zachow (Apr 24, 2017)

South park Anus bike maybe?


----------

